
Home, James – 10 Quick Thoughts About the Comey Firing - MediumCool
https://medium.com/@davepell/home-james-10-quick-thoughts-about-the-comey-firing-9d2a7cddaa63
======
MrZongle2
FTA: " _1\. Let’s start with this basic fact: Trump’s Comey firing is exactly
what you think it is._ "

Doesn't this first point eliminate the need for further reading of the
article, then?

What a '1984' moment the Comey firing has been: people who disliked Comey,
including those who called for his resignation, suddenly are _outraged_ that
he was fired. And pointing out this history is flat-out wrongthink.

No clearer example of this -- the proletariat not getting the memo about what
was acceptable or not -- was provided on Colbert's show last night:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/cheer-
comeys-...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/cheer-comeys-
firing-boo-trumps-decision-how-a-confused-colbert-audience-explains-our-
political-whiplash/2017/05/10/11a563a4-358c-11e7-b373-418f6849a004_story.html)

